

How did my teacher know? - umrashrf

I was late today in class and my teacher asked the reason. I said, I was having hard headache last night so couldn't wake up on time to attend the class on time. He said may be you have met some poet yesterday at some point and I was really met with one. It's driving me crazy as how he might have known this? Is he spying me?
======
LarryMade
No, he's stalking the poet, silly. :-D

~~~
umrashrf
but the point is, why did he just jump to poet and not other than this? it
can't be coincident either.

------
aghamoeez
lol

